# Looking for Job in US with sponsorship !!!



## cese (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello

i'm from AZ, i was working at Deloitte & Touche 5 year. i'm Senior Consultant. Also i've MS of Science in Tax in US, but i had J1 visa and couldn't stay in US.

Now i'm searching for some job to move in US. and please help if you can. give me some advice...


----------

